# CF Community College Program -> LCIS Tech



## glenndon (23 Sep 2006)

Hey Everybody,

I know how interested everyone usually is in 'civilian papers' in the Signals Branch, so I thought I'd share my recent experience with the Canadian Forces Community College Program, at College Ahuntsic.

First off I'm a QL5A LCIS Tech.  Not a direct entry, went through POET and QL3 at CFSCE, finishing off in Jan '03.  I had reserve time before that as an Operator.

So I sent in my paperwork to the College.  All this paperwork can be found at http://www.collegeahuntsic.qc.ca/services/pecfc/pecfc_an.html  Along with their required paperwork, I sent in a copy of my Ontario Secondary School Diploma, birth certificate, and MPRR, and a $50 money order.

There is a wizard which says what other trades may get on the website as well.

It took about a month, but I got a letter back from them.  It stated that the evaluation of my records and military training shows that I obtained 47 College Level credits equivilent to 1 1/2 years (3 terms) of full time studies.  It came with an official transcript from the college that can be transferred to any other college in Quebec, or used for PLAR purposes elsewhere.

About a week after that, I recieved another letter from Ahuntsic.  This one stated I completed the program requirements, and are hereby awarded an attestation in "Systems of Telecommunications" for a total of 690 hours of training.  The actual certficate came with the letter, as well as another transcript for this particular program.  

There you have it, that's pretty much all I did, but can answer any questions you have.  The contacts at the College are very nice and willing to answer all your question.

Glenn


----------



## Radop (6 Dec 2006)

Glenn,

Did you see anything that would make it worthwhile for a sigop to put his credintials forward for review?


----------



## glenndon (7 Dec 2006)

According to the online wizard, a QL6A Sig Op may get 40 credits.  As a QL5A LCIS Tech the wizard says 47 credits.  I ended up getting a certificate.  I would suggest you give them a call.  It's a toll free number, and they indicated what I would most likely get if I put in the paperwork.  If you ever decide to 'slum it' and take a visit to the Regt one of these days let me know and I can have the stuff at work they gave me for you to look at.

Glenn


----------



## Klc (8 Dec 2006)

As a soon-to-be LCIS tech getting ready for BMQ, this is really good to know. Makes the deal that much sweeter.


----------



## Radop (9 Dec 2006)

glenndon said:
			
		

> If you ever decide to 'slum it' and take a visit to the Regt one of these days let me know and I can have the stuff at work they gave me for you to look at.
> 
> Glenn



Are you back in 3 or over at the tech shop?  I have gone over only twice since I started my course.  Not much of a desire to go over.  I need to see the Forman on a personal issue so maybe I will go there Monday at lunch.


----------



## glenndon (10 Dec 2006)

Taking it easy in the Tech shop now. . .  you Operators in 3 are crazy!    :

I start french training in Jan . . .  two hours a day, so I'm sure I'll see you then anyways.   ;D

Glenn


----------



## PiperDown (18 Jul 2007)

quick update..

The LCIS trade under College Ahuntsic is currently under review.. so, you cant currently get accreditation.. Hopefully though, the number of credits they are granting will go up with evaluation.

Cheers,


----------

